# Free Solo movie



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Saw it this week. A-mazing. Check it out to witness one of the most incredible athletic feats you will ever see.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/nF-7H5Dk26E


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh. I thought Han Solo had been captured or something. It does look cool, though.


----------



## ochresprings (Oct 29, 2018)

I have a small group of friends who do a "manliness" night once every few months. The idea is to watch a documentary or read/discuss something that causes us to realize how soft and lacking of zeal for conquering huge challenges we have become in our blessed 1st world lives. We watched Free Solo last month and came away in awe. As another example, we also watched the documentary about the Barkley Marathon. (http://barkleymovie.com/). Humbling stuff indeed! :shocked:


----------

